# Return of the unfamiliar wood



## Vern Tator (Feb 11, 2012)

OK , So here is last weeks puzzler. It's not walnut, any of the locusts, and probably not a mahogany. It has the open grain of walnut or mahogany, has the weight of mahogany, and is about as hard as mahogany. I tried driving a 6d finish (picture with small hole in the wood) and it went pretty easily.[attachment=1849] Most of the heart wood is turned round and in my Peppermill kiln. The endgrain shots have been redone. I took a good clean cut and then sanded the endgrain to try to show the pattern better. As you can see the bark is quite thin similar to Holly, but with a pattern. Soooo the answer is ???


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think that's catalpa Roy.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, Joe I would sure like to believe you, but I think this tree grew in the Pacific Northwest, so I don't think so. The guy who gave the piece to me did a lot of salvaging over the years. Pulled logs out of rivers and off the beach, it would have taken one heck of a trip to get a tropical wood this far north.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

If it grew in the PacNW that rules out Cypress wich I think someone guessed in the old thread. By the way, why did you start a new thread for the same thing? :scratch_one-s_head:


.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Kevin, I started a new thread because last week some of the threads disappeared, and this was one of them.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Hey Kevin, I started a new thread because last week some of the threads disappeared, and this was one of them.






:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## CrashDavis (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure if this helps but when I saw that bark I thought "cottonwood". Though your discription does not match cottonwood at all the bark resemples it. I'm sure I'm wrong but one never knows.

Crash



Vern Tator said:


> Hey Kevin, I started a new thread because last week some of the threads disappeared, and this was one of them.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for continuing to try to solve this puzzle. As the list of what it is not gets longer, the list of possibilties gets shorter.



Joe Rebuild said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > Vern Tator said:
> ...


----------

